# Nasty Bluetooth screech/jamming noise



## nortonnfriends (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone had to deal with the loud screech noise when answering their phone? It's an awful sound and it happens 1 out of 10 times of use. I almost brace for it each time I try to call or answer a call. I'll disconnect from Bluetooth and talk via speaker. When I do this out of the blue a "Call Ended" comes out of the radio. This has taken 1 or 2 minutes after the call all the way to about 10 minutes. Very odd to hear that as your driving down the road.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I had the same thing happen. I googled it then and it appears it is behavior experienced with Bluetooth overall. I never found a fix, I simply had to brace for it and I would laugh at my then girlfriend, now wife, when she would jump from how loud it was. 

Very uncool.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've had a situation where I answer a call and I get a loud distorted playback of my USB drive. Apparently the head end switched to the multimedia unit, but the multimedia unit selects the wrong source. I had that happen with two calls on one drive - never happened again.


----------

